# salary low, medium, high?



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Would a salary of 140,000 Canadian Dollars be considered a good Salary?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

digger said:


> Hi Guys,
> Would a salary of 140,000 Canadian Dollars be considered a good Salary?


Absolutely YES.


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, that would be considered a good salary.
For example, the average _household_ income in Canada is about $54,000.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

* Canada: Median Family Income, 2005
Toronto:	> $92,500 Vancouver: >$80,000 
Calgary: >$87,500 Winnipeg: >$68,500
Ottawa: >$86,000 Montreal: >$68,500
Edmonton:	>$69,000 Saskatoon: >$67,000
source: Canada Immigration Statistics: Charts and Tables on Immigration in Canada

And if you would like to find out about median income for a specific job:
SalaryExpert.com | Free Salary Tools

If you know the NOC-code of the job and the location of the job, you can find out about low-median-high income via an official website:
- Lonen vergelijken (per beroep, streek, noc-code,…):
Wages & Salaries from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like you're quoting the "Median family income" for *non-immigrants*, which might be a bit deceiving (depending upon how you're looking at the numbers).

But I guess either way you look at it, 140,000 is a lot of money.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ponchoape said:


> Looks like you're quoting the "Median family income" for *non-immigrants*, which might be a bit deceiving (depending upon how you're looking at the numbers).
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess either way you look at it, 140,000 is a lot of money.


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry, wasn't trying to be confrontational.

Just trying to say that those "median family income" numbers that EVHB posted are not really accurate. If you click on the source link, they're specific to "non-immigrant" families.

For example, the real "median family income" for Toronto is $69,000 (not $92,000). 
Source (StatsCanada) tinyurl. com/knv4v6

Not a big deal, just didn't want to mislead digger.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Most people don't earn close to $140,000 per year. It way more than the average individual income or even family / household income.

I am guessing, but that would probably put you into maybe the top 3% or 4% of money earners (on individual basis). 

I don't care what the job is: if you can keep your clothing on  and earn $140,000 then I would say, "take it!"


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
It just takes a bit of time to get the EXPAT MENTALITY of big salary tax free, 10 weeks leave a year, buisness class flights and being looked after by stewards to coming back to the real world of paying tax, 30 days holidays and doing your own washing!!!!!
The biggest advantage is being able to see my kids grow up and being with my wife, I have to tell myself to stop changing dollars into pounds in my head and just get on with it!! 
your answers have put me at ease somewhat so a new life it is!!!!!!


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

digger said:


> Thanks Guys,
> ... coming back to the real world of paying tax, 30 days holidays and ...


30 days holidays a year? In Canada? If you are getting $140k and 30 days vacation then I want your job. 

Many employers give 10 working days; 15 working days is considered good; 20 working days classed as great. 30 working days? 

And dont covert $ into pounds. You earn dollars and you pay in dollars. You will live well on that income: nice cars, nice home + spending money. Enjoy.


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for your input Julian I was falling into the trap of dollars to pounds and then it becomes seventy grand minus tax as well !! so you can see my hesitation, I think I have my head around it now. Just as a footnote I can assure you I will be earning every penny and the holidays only equate to around 4 weeks and two of those are at christmas, If you are telling me you guys only expect 10 to 20 days leave a year it is time to renegotiate your contract!
P.S. most Canadians within the construction industry are only contracted to work 39 hours a week you can double that and more for me so at the end of the day it is all relative
P.P.S. I have nice cars and a nice home now so I fully intend to carry on but my wife spends all the money and earning is down to me!!!!!!


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well it sounds like you've negotiated a good contract; good for you. 
Enjoy Canada - just make sure you hide the credit cards away from your wife.


----------



## tripleswear (Sep 1, 2009)

ponchoape said:


> Yes, that would be considered a good salary.
> For example, the average _household_ income in Canada is about $54,000.


Actually, average salary in Canada is quite high around the world. I am glad to land a job in Canada after graduating from the university.


----------

